# Why Dinosaurs went extinct



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

No comment. I would hate to get for Creationists to get mad at me.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Drucifer said:


> No comment. I would hate to get for Creationists to get mad at me.


Where is your sense of humor? I just thought it was funny, not trying to make a statement or proselyte for either camp.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> Where is your sense of humor? I just thought it was funny, not trying to make a statement or proselyte for either camp.


No matter which camp you're in (or neither), this is a funny cartoon.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

+1


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> No matter which camp you're in (or neither), this is a funny cartoon.


:up: :righton:


----------

